# requested FOTD tutorial



## claralikesguts (Aug 10, 2009)

hi girls! here's the look we're aiming for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









i used...
Face-
translucent powder
Maybelline concealer
Benefit Dandelion

Eyes-
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk
Yogurt
Dazzlelight
Haux
Plum Dressing
NYX Black
Vanilla pigment
Beautiful Iris
Wet n Wild Mega Liner + kohl liner
L'oreal Telescopic Clean Definition mascara
Ardell Lacies lashes

Lips-
concealer
Patisserie

1. prime with whatever. i used a NYX jumbo pencil





2. pack yogurt e/s on the lid with a 239





3. i dust dazzlelight e/s over yogurt with a 217 to give it a bit of shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













4. i apply haux on the outer third of the lid with a 217





5. i blend that out, then apply vanilla pigment as a highlight





6. plum dressing (kinda) in the outer v with a 239





7. i get some haux on my 217 and blend out plum dressing to tone down the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













8. still using my 217, i put NYX black e/s a bit on the outer lid, then blend it out















9. on the lower lashline, i apply (in this order, from inner corner to outer) haux, plum dressing, then scene





10. i apply beautiful iris e/s in the inner corner





11. then i put vanilla pigment just on the exact inner corner (circled) to brighten up my eyes





12. liner and mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













13. lashes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








14. i do my face between here. everyone has their own way of doing it, so i won't include any directions for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the lips, i apply concealer on them because they're pretty darn pigmented, then i put patisserie l/s on top.










and we're done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















thank you for looking! <3


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

Great tutorial!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 10, 2009)

So beautiful!  I love the cat too.


----------



## angereye (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Such a gorgeous look.  Great tutorial!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 10, 2009)

This was great, thank you so much


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

So fabulous!! Thanks so much for the Tut!!!!! But I need you to come over and personally do my look !!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 10, 2009)

Wonderful job!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

love it. thanks so much for the tut. <3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 11, 2009)

your blending is always gorgeous!
great tut


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 11, 2009)

So beautiful! Luv your tuts...Thanks
please do more!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 11, 2009)

flawless tut!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 11, 2009)

thank you guys! lol tish, i gladly would


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 12, 2009)

this is gorgeous. this can be an everyday/evening look to even a wedding look...just gorgeous!


----------



## kellygurl (Aug 12, 2009)

I really love this look! Can't wait to try it. Im so in love with the neutral look, and it looks great on you.


----------



## User67 (Aug 12, 2009)

Great tutorial! Can't wait to try this!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Aug 12, 2009)

lovely thank youu! love the lashes


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 13, 2009)

yay thanks for the tut!!


----------



## fintia (Aug 13, 2009)

love ur looks ;-)


----------



## sunshine16 (Aug 13, 2009)

Your blending is amazing, i really like this look.
Looks very polished.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 13, 2009)

thank you everyone! if anyone decides to try this i'd love to see the results!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome tutorial!  So helpful!


----------



## MarsG (Aug 16, 2009)

Great tut, gorgeous look! Thank you!


----------



## Modmom (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!  I'm definitely going to this one.


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 16, 2009)

gorgeous! love it... thanks for the tut!


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

that a beautiful look and really good tutorial!! I can't wait to try this!!


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 20, 2009)

lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 20, 2009)

thank you so much girls!! <3


----------



## tara_hearts (Aug 20, 2009)

Yesssssssss I'm so glad you did this tutorial! I can't wait to try it out.
Your the effin best (like that song by drake ..ah ha).. sorry


----------



## xobaby89 (Aug 23, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## iheartwarpaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome tut!  You're gorgeous!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 30, 2009)

this is soooo friggin' pretty! how is it possible that i only have like one of those e/s!? rediculous! must. purchase. now.


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

awsome look, Im amazed how you can blend


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 10, 2009)

you're so pretty! i LOVE this look! i'll have to get those colors I don't have and try it.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 11, 2009)

clara this is awesone!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 11, 2009)

really really pretty


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 13, 2009)

thank you girls!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

wow so simple and beautiful.love your kitty too


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 4, 2009)

Love this look! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Silentsin55 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very pretty! Thanks =)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 27, 2009)

very very pretty, great tutorial


----------



## User38 (Oct 27, 2009)

really really beautiful and great application!


----------



## macaddictxoxo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahhh I love this so much! And all of your looks you post! And your hair style is just to die for - its so cute!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Soft and beautiful..thanks for the tut!


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks!

Love your work


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you!!


----------



## honeybear88 (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Would love to try this look although I don't have Yogurt, Dazzlelight, Plum Dressing, or Beautiful Iris. Do you have think Mylar/Grand Entrance, Gleam/Paradisco, Satellite Dreams, and Idol Eyes would make good substitutes?


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great tutorial thanks


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeybear88* 

 
_Absolutely stunning! Would love to try this look although I don't have Yogurt, Dazzlelight, Plum Dressing, or Beautiful Iris. Do you have think Mylar/Grand Entrance, Gleam/Paradisco, Satellite Dreams, and Idol Eyes would make good substitutes?_

 
yes! it would look pretty different because of the different finishes, but it'd still look great


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

Love it!! I love this kind of look. Thats one good thing about being a pigment seller, I have the colors needed to try it, I just dont have your hands


----------



## January (Feb 7, 2010)

I did this today! Turned out awesome... Except with a few minor changes, I don't have haux (used sketch), yogurt (used blanc type with a little sweet lust on top), or vanilla pigment (used dazzlelight)... and a MAC make up artist told me she LOVED my make up.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 9, 2010)

gorgeous! loving the lashes


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks everyone! January, that sounds GORGEOUS. wish i could see!


----------



## future.md90 (Feb 26, 2010)

gorgeous look


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

Such a pretty look! And you're gorgeous! I'm really loving your tuts!


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 8, 2010)

amazing look, you're gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the tut


----------

